# Praline Sticky Buns (Pics)



## BettyR (Dec 5, 2007)

These Sticky Buns are soooo good and they are very addictive. They are gooey, soft, fluffy and they make a pecan praline on top of the buns. It’s really hard to leave them alone…it takes a lot of self control not to sit down and eat the whole pan.

This is my Grandmother’s recipe and the ingredient amounts that go into preparing the pan and the filling for the rolls is approximate and my best guess. My grandmother taught me to make these and she never measured anything. The dough for the rolls is a very soft sticky dough and I make it in my bread machine (that I do measure) but when I was a kid my grandmother used to beat it with a wooden spoon and then leave it to rise in the bowl…she never kneaded it other than beating it…but this woman had muscles like Arnold from all the hard work she did through the years. There is no way I could make the dough the same way she did so I just use the bread machine.


*Praline Sticky Buns*

*Dough*
1-1/4 cups warm tap water
3 tablespoons white sugar
3 tablespoons powdered milk
3 tablespoons sour cream
1 teaspoons salt
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 egg
3-3/4 cup bread flour
2 teaspoons instant yeast

Place ingredients into bread machine in the order listed and select the dough cycle.

*Prepare the pan:*
Non-stick spray oil
1/2 stick butter, melted
1/2-cup light brown sugar
1-teaspoon cinnamon 
1/3-cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup chopped pecans

Spray a 9”x13” baking pan very well with non-stick cooking spray then pour in the melted butter and tilt the pan to spread the butter all over the pan. Sprinkle the pan evenly with the brown sugar and cinnamon; then drizzle the corn syrup evenly all over the pan. Sprinkle evenly with the chopped pecans. 

*Prepare the dough: *
1/2 stick of butter, melted
1/2-cup light brown sugar
1-teaspoon cinnamon
1/3-cup light corn syrup

When the dough has risen to the top of the pan in the bread machine turn it out on a well-floured counter and roll it out to a thickness of 1/4 inch. Spread the melted butter and the rest of the ingredients evenly over the dough. Roll the dough and pinch to seal the edges. Cut the dough into 12 equal pieces and lay them cut side up into the prepared pan. Allow the dough to rise until almost double and bake in a 325° oven for 40 minutes or until it reaches an internal temperature of 190°. Allow the buns to cool in the pan for 5 minutes then turn them out into a larger foil covered pan. When they are cool cover them with foil.


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 5, 2007)

Omg, those look good, thanks for sharing the recipe !
Bless your Grandma's sweet heart, (yours too)


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 5, 2007)

Those look terrific will copy and paste


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 5, 2007)

Shame!!! Shame on you Miss betty for posting those absolutely awesome looking buns! 
Yep, I just checked...I gained 1 lb just looking at them!! Oh My!!

I want one so bad!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Shame!!! Shame on you Miss betty for posting those absolutely awesome looking buns!
> Yep, I just checked...I gained 1 lb just looking at them!! Oh My!!
> 
> I want one so bad!!!!!!!!


Me to and a glass of ice cold milk but I would need at least 3 rolls before my craving would cease.To me me its a great substitute for dinner.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 5, 2007)

...................


----------



## jennyema (Dec 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Shame!!! Shame on you Miss betty for posting those absolutely awesome looking buns!
> Yep, I just checked...I gained 1 lb just looking at them!! Oh My!!
> 
> I want one so bad!!!!!!!!


 
I was thinking the same thing!  Lordy, they look soooooo good!


These are definitely on my MUST MAKE list.

Tnx for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Rom (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks, i was really really craving something sweet.....and i can't have those   LOL 
YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks for the recipe!


----------



## lulu (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh they look divine!  Thank you for the great recipe....or not, I'll find them ridiculously tempting I think!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 6, 2007)

Those look great! 
I like the sour cream in the dough, it may be what DH seems to think is "missing" in mine. 
He manages to get them choked down anyway.....


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 11, 2007)

I just got a virtual cavity


----------

